# Webspace



## mister_ed (1. April 2001)

Hallo Leute,
kennt jemand von euch einen empfehlenswerten kostenlosen Server bei dem man möglichst unlimitierten Webspace bekommt, der sich für die Ablage von Bildern eignet?


----------



## Klon (1. April 2001)

http://www.kostenlos.de dort findest du eine Liste von so ziemlich allen kostenlosen WebSpaceanbietern und ihren Vor-, Nachteilen und Features.

Greets,
Klon


Heut mal bunt: http://klon.purespace.de/high/


----------



## mister_ed (1. April 2001)

Die Übersicht von kostenlos.de kenne ich schon,
ich dachte nur ich frage mal ob jemand der vielleicht auch eine Seite mit Bildern hat, welche er auf einem anderen Server liegen hat, mir einen Server empfehlen kann ( Geschwindigkeit, Zuverlässigkeit...  ), bevor ich alle codes ändere und die ganzen Dateien hochlade.
  trotzdem Danke


----------

